
Rendering 3D Haptic Shapes in Mid-Air using Ultrasound - tonyteate
http://3dprintingindustry.com/2014/12/08/rendering-3d-haptic-shapes-mid-air-using-ultrasound/
======
tunesmith
That's pretty crazy. Given certain applications, you're pretty much creating
actual items out of thin air. Like for instance, if you can create a
screwdriver-shaped thingy that is "feelable" enough that you can actually turn
a screw with it, then... you don't really need an actual screwdriver. Plus you
can just make it disappear into thin air when you're done with it.

~~~
sp332
It doesn't apply much force. The video shows it barely deforming the surface
of some water.

~~~
mistercow
More importantly, it presumably can't apply _any_ torque.

------
patcon
Would be really interesting to combine with creative activities like this VR
sculpting demo:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnqFdSa5p7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnqFdSa5p7w)

------
dmritard96
this plus magic leap could be pretty awesome for AR/VR

------
dang
Url changed from [http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/09/researchers-create-
shapes-i...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/09/researchers-create-shapes-in-
the-air-using-ultrasound), which points to this.

